# Age of Empires III auf einer ATi Rage 128 Ultra



## Sentionline007 (20. Juni 2009)

Die Grafikkarte habe ich aus Spaß mal eingebaut und einige schon instalierte Spiele getestet.

Unglaublich aber wahr, Age of Empires III läuft auf einer DirectX 6 Grafikkarte mit ~15fps (800x600, Low). Ohne irgendwelche Shader und nur 2 PixelPipelines. Das ist irgendwie so, als würde man GTA4 auf einer GeForce 2 spielen 

Ich denke darüber sollte ich Meldung machen (!)  



> *Unterstützte Videohardware*
> Age of Empires III erfordert mindestens 64 MB Speicher für die Videohardware. Darüber hinaus muss die Videohardware Hardwaretransformation und Beleuchtung unterstützen...
> *Nicht unterstützte Videohardware...*
> 
> ...


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juni 2009)

....nachdenken....

Ist ja krass?!
Auf meinem Omnibook 6100 mit Mobility Radeon ??? mit 16MB lief das nur stockend...


----------



## feivel (29. Juni 2009)

auf nem hp notebook mit ner 6100er geforce onboard liefs.


----------



## Sentionline007 (30. Juni 2009)

Nur das die GeForce 6100 5 Jahre jünger ist und Shader 3 unterstützt und enorm viel höher taktet. Kein vergleich zu der alten ATi.


----------



## feivel (30. Juni 2009)

steht ausser frage, aber gut aussehen war auch was anderes


----------



## Sentionline007 (30. Juni 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> steht ausser frage, aber gut aussehen war auch was anderes


steht ausser frage.


----------



## feivel (30. Juni 2009)

und jetzt installier mal crysis


----------



## Sentionline007 (30. Juni 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> und jetzt installier mal crysis


...führe mich nicht in versuchung, sondern erlöse mich von dem bösen feivel...


----------



## feivel (1. Juli 2009)

vermutlich wirds wohl gar nicht starten...
und eine grafikkartenfehlermeldung bringen.


----------

